# Storing PMs and PM Limits?



## keltin (Sep 19, 2007)

Didn’t know where else to put this, but this seems to be the right area. 

For PMs, there is a limit to how many you can have. Mine is set to 50 messages. So, I just periodically delete them. However, I just noticed that there seems to be a way to create sub folders? 

If I were to create a folder, and move messages from my Inbox, would it still be limited to 50 messages, or can you store more in a personal folder and still have a 50 message capacity for your Inbox?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 19, 2007)

I think no matter where the message is located, you're only allowed 50.  That's when you see the meter change colors.


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2007)

50 is the limit for ALL messages. So, if you want to keep your PM's I suggest creating a word document that you save somewhere else. Its a bit cumbersome, but it gets the job done.


----------



## keltin (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, thanks! 

That's actually good news because I would have felt really stupid if I had deleted them all for no reason!


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2007)

Also included in the 50 is your sent messages, so if you clean those out then it will buy you some more space.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2007)

Since most exchanges of PMs are responses with the previous messages included, you only have to save the last message in the string to have a compete record.


----------

